# Bryan Beach Reds and Croakers



## Powell Productions (Jun 4, 2008)

Had a blast fishing Bryan Beach Wednesday, what a beautiful day! I fished the beach front and river cut with my 2 friends Dave and Robert. Got Robert "hooked up" with his first ever bull red. The reds were hitting large golden croaker fished live and cut. Golden croakers were plentiful at both locations. Caught bull reds from 37"-42".

William (Wild Bill) Powell
Santa Fe, Texas








http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=1333&pictureid=10731









http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=1333&pictureid=10730


----------

